# Can someone offer some diet plans to gain weight?



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Can someone offer some diet plans that will gain me weight, i will use supplements but if you can leave them out for now and il introduce them at a later date.

Im a hardgainer and sometimes find it had to eat at all, im wanting to start using juices made out of fruit and veg aswell. If im asking for too much sorry but thanks in advance to anyone willing to help


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah... no problem

www.regimenx.co.uk

(spam!!! yep)


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks chefx, iv already been to your site and will be buying the book you suggested in my other post. Although the book is very cheep its embarasing for me to say that cash is very tight at the moment but will be buying your alchemy book as soon as.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you will just have to eat. If you want to gain then you will have to eat even though you wont want to.

Just have to eat bro, maybe even like 6 meals a day.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

JohnyLee said:


> Thanks chefx, iv already been to your site and will be buying the book you suggested in my other post. Although the book is very cheep its embarasing for me to say that cash is very tight at the moment but will be buying your alchemy book as soon as.


Cash is tight? Diatia will save you money by getting you to eat basically cheap whole foods. Supplements cost more , so does junk in the long run.

Get the Diatia, then talk to us about where to get the components cheap, I have loads of good info as I have really shopped around.

Most expensive part is the meat, if you know a good butcher or someone with a trade account you are laughing.

food at your level will be around 30 pounds per week at a rough guess.

Jimmy has a thread too that will help you construct your own diet. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5071

HTH

SD


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

SportDr said:


> Cash is tight? Diatia will save you money by getting you to eat basically cheap whole foods. Supplements cost more , so does junk in the long run.
> 
> Get the Diatia, then talk to us about where to get the components cheap, I have loads of good info as I have really shopped around.


Do share! As much as I love the diatia foods, I am finding them pretty expensive. Cheap bastard that I am I would sure love to know where I can get them cheaper!

I currently get the meat from a butcher and everything else from tesco. Is there somewhere cheaper?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

frozen meat in iceland is pretty good


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

SportDr said:


> Cash is tight? Diatia will save you money by getting you to eat basically cheap whole foods. Supplements cost more , so does junk in the long run.
> 
> Get the Diatia, then talk to us about where to get the components cheap, I have loads of good info as I have really shopped around.
> 
> ...


So instead of the alchemy book you suggest i get the Diatia one?

I know a butcher that my dad used to work for so will be able to get it really cheap.

Ok mate if your willing to share your info that is great, will get that book sooner rather than later.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> frozen meat in iceland is pretty good


really? Cash and carry are good for bulk buying.


----------

